# Safety or Ego



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I have been a member for quite some time now and still can't get over how many lights people put on their trucks, maybe its just me but I think some people have a big ego's and need all the lights to satisfy their ego's. Some of these trucks can out light any real emergency vehicle, and all they are doing is clearing snow. Well start the flaming I have big b**** and shoulders.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

you have to light up the night 


i rather be seen than be hit


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah well I have run rotators all these years and haven't even been close to being hit, I need to be careful not to hit anybody is my problem.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Some people collect coins, others collect stamps. I like to collect shiny lights  

90% of the time they aren't running at the same time, each has their purpose. For the most part my mini bar is all I need.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

To each there own I guess , whatever gets me outta the house


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

SharpBlades;1124539 said:


> Some people collect coins, others collect stamps. I like to collect shiny lights
> 
> 90% of the time they aren't running at the same time, each has their purpose. For the most part my mini bar is all I need.


Same here!
I've used my hideways for plowing a few times. Such as an aparment complex and it's busy. 
But I use them When parked on the side of a busy road at night or during storm clean up and I also use my rotator.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

192 people looked and only 6 replies...well 7 now.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

As a retired firefighter I LOVE lots of lights. (sirens and air horns as well) Right now I have none on my new truck, just not sure what I want on it since there are so many choices out there. Most likely a lightbar and hideaways in the tail lights and the mirror mod for my new F350.:laughing:


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

4 corner strobes is enough for me


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok Ill jump in, I have 6 hideaway strobes in the headlights and tailights. I have a mini LED bar on top. I use the hideways when Im plowing my lots on a major north/south road in the township. Also use them at Burger King if Im plowing and they are open. People are dumb they just keep on driving and getting in your way when your plowing. Hopefully all of the lights have helped stop a accident in the past. They were real helpfully when I was in a contruction zone on I-75 on July fourth 2 years ago, had a flat tire and no where to pull off because they were using the shoulder as a lane. Thought for sure the truck was going to get hit in the rear. Turned on every light I had, got the heck out of that truck and stood well off to the side with mt yellow saftey vest on and called the State Police asked for a car to sit behind me and asked for a Tow Truck so the truck could get towed off the expressway to a safe place to change the tire.

Regards Mike


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

More than 2 rotators and / or 4 hideways is all ego. You know what they say though, "Power corrupts and absolute power - is kind of neat!" BTW, I have 4 rotators, 4 wig-wags and 6 LEDs. That makes me, um, never mind.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Now that was funny


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Its not my thing but it beats buying crack right? I think its a trend. The trend is more single truck outfits, they can afford to spend 2k on lights for one truck. I hated buying 2 strobes for our skid and front loader, luckily a member on here gave me a good price.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Years ago when I started out doing driveways I used nothing. Then I got a truck with a fixed mount rotator and it was so bright I only used it if it was daytime or I was in a lot with traffic. 

When I started all commercial I used a good Whelan (sp) Fixed strobe and found I still needed my 4 way flashers. In 05 I got my 1st corner strobe set and only used em when in live traffic as they bothered me with the reflection off the plow. 

This year my route will include some roadway and a couple of 24 hour McDonald's. It is in those places I want to be seen. So on my new truck I have the Novax1100 LED in the corners, a top 2 way rotator and 2 LED's on the back corners of the v-box. 

It is all in what the need is to me. But I have no problem with the guys that have 200 lights going. As long as it is not the same lot I am doing. Otherwise I say who cares we all have our addictions to toys of some sort.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

That's true my addictions are flash lights it seams I can't find one bright enough.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Ok now I'm bored but I was just thinking that alot of these trucks have more lights than the secret service vehicles I'm just saying...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I couldn't agree with you more. 

I am all for saftey. My guys wear reflective vests and have every light working properly every time a truck or machine starts working. 

But there is a point where you need to lay off the juice. I had a guy that plowed with me once, that I told him if he didn't shut some of those lights off, he was going home. I don't know how you guys can stand all those lights bouncing off of your plow and buildings. It drives me nuts. Gives me a headache. 

I run a rotator on top and I have hide-a-ways, but commonly only run the rear hide-a-ways as the fronts just bounce off everything and piss me off. I will turn them on when we are plowing streets though. I guess it all depends on how busy of an area you are plowing in... and how stupid the people are in that area.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I can see the four corners, top light and extra back-up lights, but all the ones in the grill front and back Windows and side windows ally lights are just too much.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

My favorite is guys who are running all the lights at 2am in a parking lot with no one in it. I do like some lights but I agree that some time enough is enough.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree some guys run to many lights, I started yrs ago with only a small rotating bubble. Then bought a code3 MX7000 5 rotators, sweeps, takedowns and alleys, all I used was amber sweeps and maybe the center amber rotator. Did the job but since I've changed my bar to a mx7000 strobe bar with 8 strobes, 1 amber rotator, amber sweeps and alleys. And a 90 watt whelen hide away kit(4corners) like most have said middle of the night usually only top strobes or hide aways, but during a daily clean up when people are around I use what ever I think I need to keep everyone safe. I also use a back up alarm during the day.

Not to mention my old truck can't handle running all of my lights at once while using the plow and Salter, heat, wipers, head lights ect.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd say mine is pretty much all ego, but then again I'm a young-ing


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dstosh;1126853 said:


> My favorite is guys who are running all the lights at 2am in a parking lot with no one in it. I do like some lights but I agree that some time enough is enough.


Lmao!!!! Yea, me too...

We have cheap $20 rotars... Im not gonna lie, when we first got them, i always left mine... My bro (and boss) was like "shut that damn thing off!" lmao, i still want to get a small "light bar" (dual rotars), and maybe some hide a ways...


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

Personally I think there is a limit where too much is just annoying and doesn't help anymore. I have 2 leds in the grill, 2 leds in the back and a beacon on my trucks. We usually use the beacon and back leds because the front bounce off the plow and hurt my eyes after a while. With some people you can put a hundred lights on your truck and they will still find a way to hit you, stupid is stupid no way around it. I would rather buy another plow then put 2-3k of lights onto one truck but everyone is different.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I only run a beacon at 2 am. Unless I'm doing an apartment complex or an HOA or my street, then I'll do both.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Rotators is all I need busy street or not I feel it up to me to watch out for people and vehicles, I see slot of plow drivers back into busy streets thinking that they have the right of way because their working...wrong I have come close to some of these drivers without slowing down, bottom line is it's up to us to be safe drivers/operators.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

I usually will leave my lights on as soon as I get the call to go check in until the DPW calls us off (unless it's my loader or backhoe, or escorting them). The reason I do this is, I always forget to turn my lights back on once their off. I rather just leave them on.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I turn all my lights on when im actually plowing something, driveway, lot, etc..
Cause i want to be seen.. Not in a way look at me and my lights , but, Hey ya im working and backing up pay attention.

Even on a back road at 3 am or so even if no one is around i turn on all my lights, because there are kids on quads and snowmobiles tearing up the streets up and down. so its nice if they have some lights to grab their attention.. 

I dont think its an ego thing at all.. Some like shinny chrome all over their vehicles , i like a nice truck with flashing lights,, so what...
To each is own...


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

obviously none of you have ever heard of the moth effect...too many lights ARE more dangerous than no lights, proven fact... there are scientists that get paid a lot of money to figure this out for the DOT...


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Sorry that screams EGO all over it Maleko


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree. It's funny to see overkill lights.....definitely a "look at me" kinda thing in most cases. Seems like a waste of money, especially with the younger set. Kids outfitting their pick-ups with 1500.00 worth of lights- makes no sense to me at ALL to "invest" that kind of money when you could be purchasing usable tool and equipment. If you get hit running 6 lights, you're probably gonna get hit running 10.

I just ordered a mini strobe bar for the cab roof, a new single strobe for the V-box and 4 surface mount LEDS (and a cpouple rolls of DOT tape for 2.50 a 60" roll, hahaha) for the sides and rear of my dump body. That's enough- with flashers and lights on. AND the v-box spotlight.... I think that's sufficient. 

Over 400.00 on lights (and the install with a buddy is extra) I would have rather not spent.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

DJ Contracting;1130023 said:


> Sorry that screams EGO all over it Maleko


It has nothing to do with my "ego"

I look at it if i had a single rotobeam on my roof backing out a driveway lined with pine trees full of snow, you may not see that single light flashing light out in the road.

With my lights i have now it will throw the light into the road for a early warning. Thats just my take on it. It has nothing to do with an EGO..... But we are all allowed an opinion thats whats great about this country.. I learn so much on this site get great info, and enjoying seeing people's projects grow... To say someone has a "EGO " problem because they have more lights than you is just crazy... does that mean if my engine has more HP than yours, and my truck has a bigger plow than you. I have a ego too?? WHy do you need that big Diesel engine when a gas will work just as well... Do you want everyone to "HEAR you with your diesel?? not saying you have a diesel just trying to make an example.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Hay Maleko I'm with you on running your lights I do the same thing, I feel safer running my lights when I'm plowing day or night.
If I have a EGO I don't care!
do I need more lights? no
do I want more lights? yes
Run your light and enjoy them, it your truck


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

maverjohn;1130314 said:


> Hay Maleko I'm with you on running your lights I do the same thing, I feel safer running my lights when I'm plowing day or night.
> If I have a EGO I don't care!
> do I need more lights? no
> do I want more lights? yes
> Run your light and enjoy them, it your truck


Couldnt agree more......

Some people spend their money on big rims and tires. I like lights.... pretty simple


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Maleko;1130193 said:


> It has nothing to do with my "ego"
> 
> I look at it if i had a single rotobeam on my roof backing out a driveway lined with pine trees full of snow, you may not see that single light flashing light out in the road.
> 
> With my lights i have now it will throw the light into the road for a early warning. Thats just my take on it. It has nothing to do with an EGO..... But we are all allowed an opinion thats whats great about this country.. I learn so much on this site get great info, and enjoying seeing people's projects grow... To say someone has a "EGO " problem because they have more lights than you is just crazy... does that mean if my engine has more HP than yours, and my truck has a bigger plow than you. I have a ego too?? WHy do you need that big Diesel engine when a gas will work just as well... Do you want everyone to "HEAR you with your diesel?? not saying you have a diesel just trying to make an example.


Apparently you didn't read my post about being careful drivers/operators just because you have a hundred lights on your truck (exaggeration) does not mean you don't have to stop and heres the important part LOOK for traffic, having all those lights DO NOT help if you are careless (not saying that you are) I'm just saying. I have only had rotators on my trucks for all these years and have never been close to being hit backing out into a busy street because ever since I have been driving i thought you were supposed to wait for traffic i don't know maybe I'm wrong...but I don't think so.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Maleko;1130332 said:


> Couldnt agree more......
> 
> Some people spend their money on big rims and tires. I like lights.... pretty simple


I run my lights whenever I'm plowing just not that many.and no I don't want anymore lights that I have to change and or fix.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

LunchBox;1127250 said:


> I'd say mine is pretty much all ego, but then again I'm a young-ing


At least your honest about it LunchBox...again guys I'm not saying they don't look cool the are just overkill.


----------



## NHplwguy77 (Mar 6, 2008)

You can be jealous of us guys with all the lights, its really ok! The more lights the better! Like someone else said, each set of lights serves a purpose...


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

NHplwguy77;1130388 said:


> You can be jealous of us guys with all the lights, its really ok!


Yeah I doubt it but there again an absolute ego comment...


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

DJ Contracting.....

I agree, SAFETY is the number one thing.. Yes i wait for traffic. I have no authority with my lights as a plow operator, This i know..
I too have never been close to being in an accident, KNock on wood......

I do know what you are saying about the "ONE'S" who dont stop and think they have the right of way all the time.. there are one's in every town...


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm with the others that say they like to collect shiny lights lol. I run them for safety alot of times though. If I am parked on the correct side of the road normally I only turn on my back ones. If I'm on the wrong side I flip on everything.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i throw my four-way hazards on and plow like a fool. The cing-cong-cing-cong-cing-cong puts you to sleep at nigh though.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

ive always loved flashing lights. not sure why. my dad became a volunteer firefighter when i was young, and his truck was brighter than a christmas tree, i always had fun playing with the lights, i like how it makes the dumb people pay attention! i built my minilightbar last year from a few bars, had two rotators with 35watt bulbs, and i replaced them with 100 watt bulbs, and i rewired it all with 10awg wire! this year i went bigger, and im building an mx7000, and have a sound off stoebe 75w power supply with 2 amber pedestal mount strobes. plus im puttin a few strobes inside the cab facing out front and rear windows. call it ego, call it a passion, call it whatever... i call it AWESOME!


----------



## alk8778 (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree with most people on here, there is a point where too much is unsafe. If you have so many flashing lights that it not only gets the attention of people on the road, but also temporarily blinds them, what good were your lights? One light bar on top and something at all four corners of the plow. Last year I was in an extended cab long bed dodge with one small rotator on top, plowing subdivisions and fast food restraunts with alot of traffic and I did not feel safe. This year I will be using a 4 door long bed F350 with a 5 rotator light on top, and 4x90W hideaways at the corners. With the length of the truck the rotator is not enough for side visibility coming around corners.. IMO. 

Now emergency vehicles are a different story. I have friends that are firefighters and their trucks are lit up brighter than anything.. because they are on the main roads, entering intersections, etc... Plow trucks dont need to be that bright. Again only my opinion.


----------



## Green Feet (Oct 3, 2007)

I wonder if there is any correlation to guys who like to run a lot of lights and volunteer firemen. Around us there seems to be guys who put the full light bars on their red trucks to run to the fire country club.


----------



## clanier01 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Some lights can be too much.*

I like the lights but when it comes to putting something that may scratch or make the paint look bad that's where the line is drawn. Like the 6 hideways in the existing lights and maybe 2 mini lights (about 2" x 4.5"). But nothing anymore that requires a strobe power cupressor. Like the use of the upfitter switches on the Ford's. Make it clean.


----------



## JD_F250 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok ill chime in. Im all about lights. Ive ran alot...ive ran only one. But i dont think its right to call it ego. Over kill? Maybe. But if it makes you feel safe, if it makes your wife feel safe, if it makes my kid happy sitting in the front seat and seeing the houses light up...go for it. But i dont think ego has much to do with it. You could say the same about guys with 9 foot plows plus wings, or v-plows, or huge salters, or back blades. Do you really need a v-blade to do you lot? Probably not but you wanted it and thats what you run. I will add this though. I used to be a push truck at a dirt track (starting midgit cars). I have friends with lights coming out of places that i didnt think lights could be....i had friends that only had fourways flashing...everyone go hit by a race cars. It happens. Our job, hobby, side job, whatever you call it is dangerous. If having more lights makes you happy, do it and dont answer to anyone.

Just my .02


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I have hideaways and an LED lightbar. I would love to have more but what i have works well, and it doens't flash in my face to bad.. I love seeing trucks with 600 lights on them, but i would never spend the money to do that. To each his own.
As far as a plow driver acting like they own the road, i have a friend that does that, he's an idiot. He will pull out or back out on a busy road without a look, he feels people should and will yeild because he is working. I rode with him once and swore i will never do that again.. It's just a matter of time and he will get hit,hurt or maybe killed but he is to cool for the law or safety, although he does have 300 lights flashing on his truck.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I think safety and ego can work together sometimes. Yesterday for instance on the way to work. I was driving in the left lane of a 3 male expressway with the snow coming down pretty good and an inch or two of greasy stuff on the road. Traffic was still moving about 45 MPH (too fast) though.

Up ahead, I saw two cars in the median on a slight left hand bend and a flat bed wrecker just pulling up. He was going to have to park on the left shoulder and winch both of them out. As you know, one he tilts the bed, his lights are pretty useless. So, I pulled off about 50 feet from him, lit everything I had up, then walked over to help him. We got both cars out in about 10 minutes as traffic whizzed by.

Just before we beat feet, he took off his glove and shook my hand. He said my stopping and lighting everything up made for a _much_ safer situation. Safety or ego?


----------



## JD_F250 (Nov 17, 2010)

Just remind him that one crunch from the back and he can kiss his nice expensive strobes good buy. Thats one reason i dont use a nice truck or really expensive lights. Sooner or later, whether it be my fault or someone elses, your gunna have something break. Then you get to sell your expensive lights for next to nothing to pay for the damage. Which is fine by me...and probably most on here....thats when you get good deals!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Too Stroked;1143870 said:


> I think safety and ego can work together sometimes. Yesterday for instance on the way to work. I was driving in the left lane of a 3 male expressway with the snow coming down pretty good and an inch or two of greasy stuff on the road. Traffic was still moving about 45 MPH (too fast) though.
> 
> Up ahead, I saw two cars in the median on a slight left hand bend and a flat bed wrecker just pulling up. He was going to have to park on the left shoulder and winch both of them out. As you know, one he tilts the bed, his lights are pretty useless. So, I pulled off about 50 feet from him, lit everything I had up, then walked over to help him. We got both cars out in about 10 minutes as traffic whizzed by.
> 
> Just before we beat feet, he took off his glove and shook my hand. He said my stopping and lighting everything up made for a _much_ safer situation. Safety or ego?


So do you stop at all traffic incidents  or did you know the guy because I still think that was ego.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

DJ Contracting;1143960 said:


> So do you stop at all traffic incidents  or did you know the guy because I still think that was ego.


I stop (in my boat or in my truck) to help people in need. I don't stop if I can't help, if I might cause more problems by stopping, or if I'm going to get hurt myself by stopping.


----------



## JD_F250 (Nov 17, 2010)

Since when does trying to help become an ego thing. I stop in the road, with my lights on, to remove debris from the roadway. Whether it be a board, branch, or truck part. I do not do this for my ego, i do it because i would appriciate it if someone else did it. I dont want to damage my vehicle hitting it. If it helps one person. Ill do it. Thats not ego. Thats being a red blooded american.


----------



## Green Feet (Oct 3, 2007)

Suppose you stop to help with all your landing gear lights on and a person comes along speeding, texting, changing playlist on ipod and smashes into your truck? When your asked if you were hired to remove debris from the roadway, who do you think will be at fault?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

JD_F250;1143983 said:


> Since when does trying to help become an ego thing. I stop in the road, with my lights on, to remove debris from the roadway. Whether it be a board, branch, or truck part. I do not do this for my ego, i do it because i would appriciate it if someone else did it. I dont want to damage my vehicle hitting it. If it helps one person. Ill do it. Thats not ego. Thats being a red blooded american.
> 
> I'd hate ride in a vehicle with you then...it would take forever to get anywhere if you stop to be a red blooded American all the time.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

*Safty or Ego*



Too Stroked;1143870 said:


> I think safety and ego can work together sometimes. Yesterday for instance on the way to work. I was driving in the left lane of a 3 male expressway with the snow coming down pretty good and an inch or two of greasy stuff on the road. Traffic was still moving about 45 MPH (too fast) though.
> 
> Up ahead, I saw two cars in the median on a slight left hand bend and a flat bed wrecker just pulling up. He was going to have to park on the left shoulder and winch both of them out. As you know, one he tilts the bed, his lights are pretty useless. So, I pulled off about 50 feet from him, lit everything I had up, then walked over to help him. We got both cars out in about 10 minutes as traffic whizzed by.
> 
> Just before we beat feet, he took off his glove and shook my hand. He said my stopping and lighting everything up made for a _much_ safer situation. Safety or ego?


Hay Too Stroke Thumbs Up that cool that you helped out like that and I have and would do the same thing again, 
I put lights on my truck too be seen at the right time in the right place just like Two Stroke,
Now I wont to put more lights on my truck, (ego)

I'ts your truck enjoy your lights


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

So if I grab a lawn chair and sit in my garage with the hideaways and quad strobe beacon lit up I have a issue? or not?

haha


----------



## mwadeson (Nov 29, 2010)

i am running just a amber rotator on the top and two white strobes on the sanding unit which come on when you are spreading sand i am thinking about putting a couple of just white floods on the back for when i am doing a parking lot and want to see behind me better


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

DJ Contracting;1144721 said:


> JD_F250;1143983 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd hate ride in a vehicle with you then...it would take forever to get anywhere if you stop to be a red blooded American all the time.
> ...


----------



## JD_F250 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you too stroked! I dont stop for everything. But if people are swerving around something and causeing traffic to back up, ill help. I want to make sure that the guy who is fully capable of stopping but doesnt, isnt late for whatever. I help when i can and it makes me feel good. If it takes 1min to grab that 2x4 that just fell out of your truck with rusty nails sticking out of it (happened before) ill be glad to explain to my boss or wife or whoever why i was late. And i know that someone could smash into my truck. Thats a risk. And it wouldnt be my fault... Wisconsin has a good samaritain law.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

JD_F250;1145177 said:


> Thank you too stroked! I dont stop for everything. But if people are swerving around something and causeing traffic to back up, ill help. I want to make sure that the guy who is fully capable of stopping but doesnt, isnt late for whatever. I help when i can and it makes me feel good. If it takes 1min to grab that 2x4 that just fell out of your truck with rusty nails sticking out of it (happened before) ill be glad to explain to my boss or wife or whoever why i was late. And i know that someone could smash into my truck. Thats a risk. And it wouldnt be my fault... Wisconsin has a good samaritain law.


Please don't take my comments the wrong way. They were more directed to DJ. Sounds like you and I are pretty much the same in our theories on when to stop and when not to stop. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JD_F250 (Nov 17, 2010)

No im in the same book, same page and on the same sentence as you too stroked. Fact of the matter is, sometimes we can help, sometimes we can't. If we are able to help one person, get one hand shake, get one thumbs up, its worth it...to me. I would feel really bad if i didnt stop and something worse happened.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Too Stroked;1145088 said:


> DJ Contracting;1144721 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what makes this country great - to each his own - and I respect you for you opinion. However, if I come across you in your truck (lights on or not) down in a ditch with you bleeding, please remind me about your post so I can shut everything off and leave so as not to be late for anything less important.
> ...


----------



## JD_F250 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Too stroked--ill be glad to help you. And if i cant, ill hang out with you and drink a ice cold.....soda while we wait for the wrecker. Lol


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

See now this is great two guys creating a friendship (F250 & Too Stroked)...that's what this site is all about, hope you guys hook up sometime.


----------



## JD_F250 (Nov 17, 2010)

Agreed...i think. Lol


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

JD_F250;1145558 said:


> Agreed...i think. Lol


OK that made me chuckle but yeah I really do like this site. Thumbs Up


----------



## JD_F250 (Nov 17, 2010)

For sure. Its awesome that people across the country and world can put out there opinions and tips and debate about things going on in the job or hobby they dedicate most of their time to.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

DJ Contracting;1123948 said:


> I have been a member for quite some time now and still can't get over how many lights people put on their trucks, maybe its just me but I think some people have a big ego's and need all the lights to satisfy their ego's. Some of these trucks can out light any real emergency vehicle, and all they are doing is clearing snow. Well start the flaming I have big b**** and shoulders.


Ya know every year someone starts a thread about this, why not just do a search next time to keep us all from having to reply again and you'll find out why ppl run the lights they do.

Remember different strokes for different folks. Thumbs Up


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

As of now I use mine more at work during the summer and In the winter when things go wrong and i pullover and help, since my school schedule hasnt allowed me to plow yet, I ve been getting the truck ready.......... BUT I love my lights, im with icant remember who posted it, but do i need more NO, do i want more YES, idk where the addiction comes from, but i like it, i also add over time, not 2 or 3 grand at once..... I have a four corners, wig wag in back, whelen like LED in front windshield thats amber and white..... soon to come is a mini lightbar, back up lights, and two led's in the grill and two in the back


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Eyesell;1145629 said:


> Ya know every year someone starts a thread about this, why not just do a search next time to keep us all from having to reply again and you'll find out why ppl run the lights they do.
> 
> Remember different strokes for different folks. Thumbs Up


WOW 67 post and now you chime in 70 after I post this one. COME-MAN there are more tire threads on here than lights...I'm sure if I was to look up your threads (nearly 2,000...1,980 to be exact) I'll find some if not all that you subscribe to :laughing: I'm just saying...and I do use the search when I'm looking for advice. If you read the title of this thread I'm not asking if I should get strobes or rotators, I just threw out a question if there really is a need for all the lights for safety or like me I do have an ego problem, just not with lights. Thumbs Oh and have a good one -Joe-


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Saw 3 this afternoon that were all about ego. On my way to load salt. Not even really snowing as you could count the flakes. I saw 3 trucks with plows and all the lights lit up like Christmas tree's. No salters mind you , just plows. One even had his back blade on just driving around with the lights going. One was sitting in a gas station with lights going and him not in truck. The other a beat to heck older Chevy with an even older Western straight blade. But by golly he had all those lights lit up. 
That to me screams EGO!

On a side note I also saw a white regular cab with blade on holding up traffic on one of the main roads. Looked to me like he clipped the front end of a small car pulling out into the road. He had no lights going not even his 4 way truck flashers.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

great topic! I used to be a volunteer firefighter too, and I've always had a thing for what we like to call "hoopty" lights. I've had lots of different lights, from my first teardrop magnet mount to fullsize Edge bars. I recently ran a two rotator 420 with high speed rotators, was more than sufficient and looked good, but it bugged me to light up peoples houses at night, so when I found the current Edge bar I wired up front cutoffs. Pretty nice, I can run all rears and each side without having the front strobes waking customers up. Granted, this thing is way overkill for plowing, it's an old police cruiser bar with 12 linear strobes and two halogen flashers to the front. I certainly don't need all 12 or even 8 with the cutoffs, but I'm not about to get in there and disable a bunch of them either. Sometimes I do feel like a tool, but I try to use my head and what I call "light discipline" when I use them. If I'm not in a lot or backing into a road, or anywhere where someone could walk or drive behind me, I turn them off. Also, I follow the law and shut them off when I'm travelling from job to job. No justifiable reason to run all your lights when you are just driving to the next driveway or lot. That's just ignorant. Especially if you've got blinding bright lights. And that also I think makes people desensitized to the lights, so you can't get peoples attention when you need to because they are so used to seeing them running everywhere.

Biggest problem I see, ego or no ego, is people who don't run any warning lights. You really can afford a $50,000 truck and a $5000 plow, and you won't drop $50 on a magnet mount light for safetys sake? Where I am the law says you are "allowed" to run warning lights when "actively engaged in snowplowing". So you aren't required to, which is dumb, and you are supposed to shut them off when you arent actually plowing.

So, like I said, my lights are way overkill, maybe I'm a d-bag but still better than Joe Cheapskate who refuses to run any lights. Heck I see guys doing commercial accounts at open businesses that don't even have a light. I like them but I also got the bar for free. I would never spend the money on a fullsize bar like I have. And I got this one because I wanted to set it up like a wrecker bar. I've got taillights built into it now and 4 bright worklights which I use more than anything. 

I recently came upon an accident where a pedestrian had been struck and police and ambulance were just arriving. I was the first vehicle over the crest of the hill and had to stop in kind of a bad spot, I threw my strobes on to warn people coming over the hill behind me that I was stopped and that there was activity in the road. I also used them at an accident scene where I helped show a guy how to recover a truck with a heavy wrecker.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Last winter I encountered a guy at night on a 2 lane highway, it was the night after the storm, rainy and misty with poor visibility. This D-bag coming the other way had a fullsize high-powered LED bar with tons of LED heads all going. It literally was blinding everyone because of the brightness and the foggy mist in the air. Everyone in front of me and myself included had to slow up and pull into the breakdown lane because we could not see to get by him safely. He had a plow on but like I said it was the day after the storm. No reason to run those lights up the highway like that. I wanted to kick his a** for being such an inconsiderate jerk. I bet he thought everyone was impressed by his super duper lightbar, but in fact I doubt anyone was impressed, more angry than anything. Only could hope he'd eventually encounter a cop or trooper who could stop him and explain the error of his ways.
Huh. I'm still pissed at that guy a year later.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

its not about impressing people, its cause you think its cool. i dont drive my 79 camaro z28 around cause i think im gunna impress someone, i drive it cause i like it and i think its cool. if people love it, great, if not, no skin off my back. its not for them. 

and i too use my lightbar on occasion outsode of plowing. if someone sees a truck on the side of the road with a light on, they are more likely to be cautious and aware than if it didnt, and i personally dont want to get hit by a car just because a friend ran out of gas and i was helping fill it up from the ol' gas can...


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

DJ Contracting;1145672 said:


> there are more tire threads on here than lights..


My point exactly, why start another thread on a topic that's has already been beat to death...


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I chimed in a bit earlier in this topic about my thoughts. 

Yes, I am one of "Those" guys with all the lights, However, i dont drive on the roads or highways with all the lights on. Only when im actually plowing or salting..
I do leave just 1 led low profile beacon on while i driving if the weather is bad, just to make people aware that i may be stoping alot slowing down to turn into a drive, etc....

I am still amazed that people think its an ego...

I agree with another comment here that the guys running a $50k truck a 5K plow and a 6K sander, and dont even use light or put on a 15 dollar tear drop Napa light that is about as bright as the candle in my bathroom thats almost always covered in snow on their roof cause they are to lazy to brush off the freakin snow on their vehicles... That always makes me chuckle....

I think when someone stops and helps someone on the side of the road is great.... Calling that an "ego" is stupid...... Sorry....
And if that person has to happen to have safety lights and uses them.... Great for safety sake.. and great for making me aware to approach with caution...


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Maleko;1146787 said:


> I do leave just 1 led low profile beacon on while i driving if the weather is bad, just to make people aware that i may be stoping alot slowing down to turn into a drive, etc....


Thats cool that you chimed in and thats cool that you have and like your lights...but with all the stopping alot slowing down and turning that you might do into a drive etc. i have one question are your brake lights and turn signals not working :laughing:


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Eyesell;1146761 said:


> My point exactly, why start another thread on a topic that's has already been beat to death...


Yeah I just did a search on SAFETY OR EGO and found nothing that even pertains to the question that I had asked whether we have our light for safety or if we just like that many lights for our ego's, more importantly you did not have to subscribe to this thread as there are alot of threads that I find annoying as hell and I get this stay away from...I'm just saying...again have a good one -Joe-

PS If I have subscribe to a thread that I don't like there is an area that you CAN UN-SUBSCRIBE from that thread.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

DJ Contracting;1146916 said:


> Thats cool that you chimed in and thats cool that you have and like your lights...but with all the stopping alot slowing down and turning that you might do into a drive etc. i have one question are your brake lights and turn signals not working :laughing:


YA they work but, You cant see them cause all my "EGO" lights are on.....


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Maleko;1147004 said:


> YA they work but, You cant see them cause all my "EGO" lights are on.....


OK that made me smile not chuckle but smile none the less. have a good one -Joe-


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

*I agree with you*

Thumbs Up


Maleko;1146787 said:


> I chimed in a bit earlier in this topic about my thoughts.
> 
> Yes, I am one of "Those" guys with all the lights, However, i dont drive on the roads or highways with all the lights on. Only when im actually plowing or salting..
> I do leave just 1 led low profile beacon on while i driving if the weather is bad, just to make people aware that i may be stoping alot slowing down to turn into a drive, etc....
> ...


To each his own ussmileyflag


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

DJ Contracting;1147043 said:


> OK that made me smile not chuckle but smile none the less. have a good one -Joe-


Glad i could put a smile on your face..

Have a great weekend....

Maleko


----------



## Krafty17 (Nov 12, 2009)

I kinda skipped around in the thread and didnt read all of it, but I am one of thoese guys that has the lights on even at 2am when there is no one else in the parking lot. When my guys are out plowing the lights stay on from the time they leave the shop till the time they pull back in. Each truck has 2 leds in the rear tail lights and a mini bar on top of the cab. I don't think that is over the top who knows though. It not really an ego thing it is just a percaution thing. I have had several times when accidents occured around one of my trucks, not involving it though, and my guys were blamed. Kinda of hard to blame a guy who has his lights on. It is a routine thing kinda like the utilitiy guys. Around us every utility truck puts out a cone on two side of there truckevery time they are stoped even if they are in a parking lot. JMHO


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think lighting, in respect to both in the amount of lights and the time when they are used, is something that needs to be done tastefully. My truck might be overkill in amount but I never have EVERYTHING on at once. I have a mini amber LED bar on my backrack, 6 small Amber LEDs in the grill, 2 small Blue LEDs in the grill and a Blue LED Min-Phantom above my rearview mirror inside. The ambers are used for plowing and the blues for going to fire calls. Most of my driveways are on quiet residential streets, and if I am plowing at 2 or 3 in the morning, I usually won't turn the lights on. Theres no point really when no one is around and I don't want to wake up the whole block. Same thing going to a fire call. I had my blue lights on my old truck also (with a 4 corner hide-away strobe kit) and I really only used them once to clear traffic on a busy street while going to a structure fire with confirmed people trapped and we were having trouble getting trucks rolling because it was a daytime call. I also don't leave anything on while just driving around from place to place I hate people that do that. I think the ones that have a problem are the ones that are constantly buying new stuff and changing their whole setup every other week. I have a friend that does that and I just laugh at him.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

I run an LED beacon and two flush mounts on the rear (on my liquid sprayer) on one truck. On the other I only have an LED lightbar. I run LEDs because of the low amp draw, and because I drove a flatbed semi for 7 years, which had a rotator mini bar and made me dizzy if I ran oversize at night. All those blobs of amber light whipping round and round just toasted me!

I would like to add a little more light to the rear of the truck with the mini bar. The main reason is that I plow one one property where I have to push all the snow down a road several hundred feet and stack it in a corner lot. The road is lined with trees and bushes and has several curves in it. The local community uses this road as a public street . So when I'm backing up for my next pass around the curves, the trees block my lightbar from view and the first thing an oncoming driver sees is the back of my truck. I've never been hit, but I've come close, I also worry that someday I will back into someone, so hopefully having adequate lighting at the extreme rear of the truck will give the other person ample warning and allow him to dodge me if I screw up.

Other than that one property, a good beacon or mini bar is good enough for me.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm currently working on building a new state of the art system, that will make most systems look like Mr. T starter kits. Can't really go into detail, because we're trying to iron out all the patents, hoopla and what not, so yea it's kinda hush, hush. What I can tell, is that it involves laser lights, a fog machine and a disco ball...surround sound w/ pre programmed theme songs may be another option, but copy rights are just killing us. We're also bringing back the radio shack hard hats w/ the beacon, also w/ lasers & smoke, just don't know how much rice it's goona take to make the deal.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Man! sign me up, I wont the first one!!!LOL Can you add a flame thrower, I'm sure I need one


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

coldcoffee, I will buy one, I'd like it programmed with Nickelback preferably, but Motley Crue or most any other stripclub music would suffice.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok I am a new member and I will take the bait. I don't plow much any more but when I was plowing quite a bit I would have to back out into the highway and all I had was a single mag mount strobe and that was it. I used plow out where I worked and we were on a busy down hill stretch of U.S. 41 in Upper Michigan and another driver and I used to time cars from when we saw them round the corner to the time they got to the nose of our delivery trucks and the average was 3 seconds.

Now there were times that I was moving snow at 3am and had my strobe on like a good little plow dude. I would look twice before backing out into the highway and once I got the truck all the way out I would see light come around that corner and I was punching clothe washers out ever time I saw a set of head lights come around the corners because I had two options. 1.Punch it in reverse into the other lanes of the highway. or 2. Get my ass back up into the parking lot which was normally the quiest solution . Too Stroked will recognize these from another site we belong to but I subscribe to the more lights the more visible you are but most of you guys are right there is a tipping point where it becomes overkill.

My full size Code 3 MX7000 and my 36in Code 3 MX7000 project (and before you flame me about red domes they are my mock up domes and will not be used)


















My 12 head Whelen mini bar with pattern flash.









(stands up) Hi my name is Dave and I am a light addict.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the site Dave. You're (mostly) among friends here. Thumbs Up

For the regulars on this site, Dave has done some interesting experimentation with restoring oxidized plastic using a number of different techniques. I'm keeping an eye on what he's done to see how long a polished out piece of plastic might actually last. As most of you know, oxidation absolutlely kills light output. One look at his red test dome should give you an idea how far something can be brought back.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Tom. Here are some of the tests I have done so far on my mock up domes.

This is the untouched dome.









This is wet sanded with 1000 and 2000 grit paper.









Here is a 50/50 shot.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Good enough to see your reflection welcome to PS Dave


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

DJ Contracting;1175227 said:


> Good enough to see your reflection welcome to PS Dave


Thanks for the welcome DJ.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I used to polish the domes on my Jetstream a lot, those clear domes show everything. My Whelen Edge seems to hold up better, they're about 3-4 years old now and still look new. Anyway, what I used to do was hand polish them with plastic polish, the buff them out with metal polish. The metal polish is much finer than the plastic polish they tell you to use. Unless you have a million deep scratches I'd say the sandpaper is overkill. You're just removing a lot of plastic that you probably don't need to. At least skip the 1000#.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

You really don't want to use metal polish on plastic for extended periods of time because the pertoleum distilates in it will eventually break down the polycarbonite lens. I would recomend a good quality auto polish and follow it up with a good quality plastic polish. I used the 1000 grit because there were some scratches that I wanted to remove and then I polished it back out with my Makita polisher and quality polishes that I use on vehicles.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome, And nice job on the lights!. Info you just gave on the light rehab is the kind of info lots of others will use on this site including myself, nice start.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

maverjohn;1176462 said:


> Welcome, And nice job on the lights!. Info you just gave on the light rehab is the kind of info lots of others will use on this site including myself, nice start.


Thank you for the welcome and the compliment.


----------



## unclebob (Jan 11, 2011)

*Insurance?*

New poster. One thing I didn't see discussed was if having lights helped on their insurance, or was required by the carrier? Just curious.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

unclebob;1213300 said:


> New poster. One thing I didn't see discussed was if having lights helped on their insurance, or was required by the carrier? Just curious.


I dont think its required by any insurance comany, but state law requires you to have a amber flashing light and I do beleive a back up alarm. but there is threads on here all about state laws ect.


----------



## Blueberry (Feb 5, 2011)

1 orange flashing light needs to be on when you back up. That would all they would need. not to blind people.


----------

